# Forum Home Renovation The Cubby House  Metal brackets for play equipment?

## pauljygrant

Hi all,
Have promised the kids that I would build them some play equipment at our new house, partly to console them for leaving behind a shop bought slide and swing set at the old house.
thinking of using 100 mm round posts for the majority of the framing but rather than checking the joints, would like to consider metal brackets that you see on the expensive equipment sold in shops. 
I know that I could have them made by a metal worker ( my DIY welding skills are not up to it!), but guess that this would not be cheap. Does anyone have a link to a seller of these parts?
cheers, Paul

----------


## Uncle Bob

Take a look here: Maclock Products > Maclock Products 
Personally, for the ease of not requiring an assortment of bits and bobs, I'd just go with old method of notching with a chainsaw and use bolts.

----------

